# Are You ready for winter?



## chadpole (Oct 12, 2007)

This is a little stack of firewood and smoking wood that I have gathered for winter. Do you think I will have enough?


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 12, 2007)

Not if you own one of those jet powered fire starters.

http://www.funnyvideoshack.com/video...et-Engine.html


----------



## chadpole (Oct 12, 2007)

My little stack wouldn't last very long with that thing,LOL.  Ya'll ,sorry for the numerous posts but I couldn't figure out how to post all the pictures in one post,(Dummy me) Been trying to post these pictures since 11:00 this morning and finally Terry called me up and walked me through it. He's such a great guy. Ya'll don't be so hard on him,LOL


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 12, 2007)

*Ok Paul, I will admit it, yours is bigger. (the wood pile damn it, the wood pile) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














 haha, glad you got the pictures figured out. It is maddening at times! Here is mine,(wood pile), its usually bigger, its been used quite frequently this fall. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


*Is this why I get all that flack??? Terry -----yes, thats lots of cow sh*t around Buddy, thats ok, I like the smell, it smells like home. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

is the dog guarding that pile ??? ( the wood- not the other... either way- good dog).. lmao


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 13, 2007)

* Dang Paul, I only saw this post and I couldn't figure out what you meant about the numerous post, now I get it, you've covered the board! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 thanks for the kind words but a certain, "Pigcicles" (don't worry Joe, I won't mention your name) , will never let me live it down. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  haha, Terry*


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 13, 2007)

Not a word from me Terry. You did a good thing...  you get an Atta Boy!


----------



## goat (Oct 13, 2007)

Chadpole, yours really dwarfs my paltry pile that I cut last week.  On the left is oak, which is for watching dinasoar TV, and the right is mesquite for cooking.  I know where some more wood is when the time comes, and it will not be covered with snow.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

Well when we all run out we'll just give you a holler Chadpole!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 13, 2007)

*  Hey Daryle, you sure live in some nice country. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I was on your web site. I am very impressed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Is it possible to get your summer sausage shipped to Montana?  I would sure like to try it.  Terry*


----------



## goat (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't see why not.  I have not made any yet, but when I do, I will let you know.


----------

